# Wheel removal on Ford 2N



## resloan (Aug 21, 2012)

I need a new rear tire on my 2N. I jacked it up and removed the 6 lug nuts but the wheel won't come off. Tried a sledge hammer on the inside while rotating the wheel but won't budge, help?


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

I contacted John Smith, founder of Smith's Old Ford Tractors website. John is an expert regarding the old N's. Here are his comments: 

"Those 9N-2N wheel centers can get really stuck on the hub. If the tractor is running, I'd loosen the lug nuts a couple of turns and drive the tractor in circles to see if it loosens. He can also use a prybar from the backside of the wheel to wedge the disk away from the hub if all else fails."


----------



## resloan (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Big T, one tight CW circle and it came loose! Ingenious idea.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

I sent John Smith a thank you note, including your comments for feedback purposes. Like I said, John Smith is an expert on these old Ford N's. Visit his website "Smith's Old Ford Tractors". He presents a brief but thorough history of the old Ford tractors.


----------

